# NAB 2014 WHAT WILL CANON ANNOUNCE??? PREDICTIONS..4K



## Niki (Feb 2, 2014)

WHAT WILL CANON ANNOUNCE AT OR BEFORE NAB 2014??http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=20&ved=0CIABEBYwCTgK&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.redsharknews.com%2Ftechnology%2Fitem%2F976-20-new-4k-cameras-to-arrive-before-nab-2014&ei=Z3DuUtzSDIS9ygPk34H4Cw&usg=AFQjCNFrlPNlMTGHuSGAYk_RbXBpztdeGg&sig2=ry6zBBiQamI8m66GyurVXw&bvm=bv.60444564,d.bGQ
One of the predictions was that 20 new 4k cameras would be announced before NAB 2014…will CANON be one of them??


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (Mar 16, 2014)

A 6k sensor upgrade for the C500 with RAW 4:4:4 14-bit with a $5,000 price drop. 

A 4k firmware upgrade with 4:4:4 12-bit for the C300 with 120fps at 2.5k and 240fps at 1080p 4:2:2, all for under 10k. 

A 5Dmk4 with uncompressed 4k at 24p, 120fps and 60fps at 1080p. 

A 24-105mm F2.0/L IS USM for under 3k.

A guy can dream, right?


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 16, 2014)

Man who would have thought the answer was "not a damn thing."


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 16, 2014)

Axilrod said:


> Man who would have thought the answer was "not a damn thing."



The 17-120 is nice... And will outlast any camera that they could have announced.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 30, 2014)

RunAndGun said:


> The 17-120 is nice... And will outlast any camera that they could have announced.



Haha yeah it's nice for the video industry but I doubt many people on here have $33k lying around to buy one. Prosumers got the shaft that's all there is to it.


----------



## RunAndGun (May 1, 2014)

Axilrod said:


> RunAndGun said:
> 
> 
> > The 17-120 is nice... And will outlast any camera that they could have announced.
> ...



NAB isn't for prosumers. 

There's a lot of good, quality gear has gotten down to prices that 'prosumers' can afford(and some IS aimed at that market), but they're not the main target customers of most of the manufactures/companies that are there and the products that they are selling.


----------

